# New Final Fantasy for 3DS announced!



## Goli (Jul 6, 2011)

EDIT: 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Square Enix has a new Final Fantasy game on the way for 3DS, but it's not quite the RPG we're used to. The new game is titled Theatrhythm Final Fantasy. Yes, this is the Final Fantasy themed rhythm game we've all been waiting for.
> 
> Revealed in this week's Jump, Theatrhythm Final Fantasy is a "Theater Rhythm Action" game. The game has field scenes set in dungeons and towns, and battle scenes that resemble the side-view battles of older Final Fantasy games. However, everything is played like a rhythm game, where you tap the screen in accordance with prompts.
> 
> ...


Source:




EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Source 2
Me not selling my 3DS confirmed.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 6, 2011)

great another FF spinoff for the DS - I mean 3DS...


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

XP Taiko: FF edition


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooooh~
This is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2011)

Well that pretty nice even for a spin-off. Won't mind buying. 

As long as 3ds keep getting rpgs wii should/ u should / I should/ it should be fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oops misread the game gene. (I think)


----------



## Celice (Jul 6, 2011)

I love little music games.  Hopefully this one doesn't suck.  now... where's my Chocobo Racing 3DS that was promised


----------



## Goli (Jul 6, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> great another FF spinoff for the DS - I mean 3DS...
> It's better than nothing.
> Specially since most FF spinoffs are good.
> See Dissidia, FFType-0, Tactics A2 et al.
> ...


Dead obviously.
notreally
I'm expecting it to resurface soon with a big makeover.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't even wat.

How do you pronounce that?


----------



## Goli (Jul 6, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> I don't even wat.
> 
> How do you pronounce that?


Going by the kana it's kind of like thee-ah-ter-rhy-thm.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll be honest, it looks kinda stupid. 
Let's just hope it turns out to be good.

If it ends up being 100% music driven, what seems to be the case, I won't buy it.

That of course assuming it shows up overseas.



			
				Schlupi said:
			
		

> MAKE AN OUENDAN LIKE GAME THAT DOESN'T SUCK LIKE THAT MICHEAL JACKSON ONE.



Which is being remade for the 3DS too btw, isn't it wonderful.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 6, 2011)

BETTER THAN TAIKO? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




POPPYCOCK!

If it is better than the 30+ game series COMBINED (on Arcade, PS2, iOS, PSP, AND DS) then I applaud it. Until then... I DENY. I will probably want to hear more about it before I buy it, to be honest. Also... You know what they SHOULD DO?

MAKE AN OUENDAN LIKE GAME THAT DOESN'T SUCK LIKE THAT MICHEAL JACKSON ONE.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 6, 2011)

Well there go my hopes of a V or VI remake.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 6, 2011)

Not all that impressed. It looks like it's going to just be a quick spin off with FF characters in it to try to make a quick buck. I personally play Final Fantasy for an RPG (even Dissidia is an RPG, levels, gear, the whole shabang), not for some weird musical thing. There are plenty of good rhythm games out there, like the Taiko ones. :3


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Me not selling my 3DS confirmed.


over this?

lmao


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 6, 2011)

THE POWER OF SONG COMPELS YOU!!!

Unless they make it interesting with how they implement it, I dunno if this would be worth the money.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 6, 2011)

the faces from what i can see look pretty scary.


----------



## Windaga (Jul 6, 2011)

Is that Cloud? Wouldn't this mark the first time he'd be seen on a Nintendo console? Or am I mistaking him for someone else? I'm not very much into Final Fantasy, but I thought his only appearances thus far have been on Sony based platforms (and a mobile game or two.) 

Either way, I'll wait for more information.


----------



## syko5150 (Jul 6, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> Is that Cloud? Wouldn't this mark the first time he'd be seen on a Nintendo console? Or am I mistaking him for someone else? I'm not very much into Final Fantasy, but I thought his only appearances thus far have been on Sony based platforms (and a mobile game or two.)
> 
> Either way, I'll wait for more information.


Cloud was in Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded on the DS ;D

Edit: Also if im not mistaken, in addition to Cloud, there is Lightning, The character from Crystal Chronicles: My Life as King and The Warrior of Light in that pic as well.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 6, 2011)

Now everyone is bard class


----------



## Fyrus (Jul 6, 2011)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Edit: Also if im not mistaken, in addition to Cloud, there is Lightning, *The character from Crystal Chronicles: My Life as King* and The Warrior of Light in that pic as well.



I think it's Onion Knight, not King Leo.


----------



## syko5150 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fyrus said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're right =P...it would be kind of pointless to use a spin off character in this game.


----------



## GameDragon (Jul 6, 2011)

So it's pretty much a musical Dissidia.

Better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## Aether (Jul 6, 2011)

Eww.. another spin off, me + music games = no good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Love the graphical style tho!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 6, 2011)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> So it's pretty much a musical Dissidia.
> 
> Better than nothing I suppose.



No, Dissidia has addictive action. This just sort of looks like a musical game with the spin that you beat the monster if you play the song well enough. So, you know, like every other rhythm game that has some way to fail (ie: All of them).


----------



## prowler (Jul 6, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Me not selling my 3DS confirmed.


Also confirmed.

HATERS GUNNA HATE.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweeeeet! FF spin-offs are mostly great, can't wait for the first teaser or such xD Hopefully TGS 2011 along with KH 3D??


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

omg how did i miss this!? 

FF


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 6, 2011)

Please let this be an international release


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 6, 2011)

Eh.

I do like some rhythm games (EBA was alright, there's Amplitude-style Rock Band games like Lego Rock Band, Rock Band Unplugged, and Rock Band 3 DS that were alright) but it really depends on whether this will be actually good Final Fantasy music or shitty J-Pop/J-Rock. It also depends if it's anything more than a rhythm game with a Final Fantasy skin.

Still not enough reason for me to buy the system.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2011)

Never liked any rhythm game actually, don't see the appeal in it. I have zero percent interest in this title, just seems like another milking title.


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

seams great ,nice graphics and just cant wait to try it ..........as soon as i get my 3ds


----------



## Youkai (Jul 6, 2011)

well for fans of DDR and FF it might be a good mix ... 
I am not really sure if this is something I should wait for or just ignore hmm >


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 6, 2011)

i believe this is still a test title to see how everything goes. they are still gonna make the main titles later on if this method of theirs works


----------



## prowler (Jul 6, 2011)

Square Enix has a new Final Fantasy game on the way for 3DS, but it's not quite the RPG we're used to. The new game is titled Theatrhythm Final Fantasy. Yes, this is the Final Fantasy themed rhythm game we've all been waiting for.

Revealed in this week's Jump, Theatrhythm Final Fantasy is a "Theater Rhythm Action" game. The game has field scenes set in dungeons and towns, and battle scenes that resemble the side-view battles of older Final Fantasy games. However, everything is played like a rhythm game, where you tap the screen in accordance with prompts.

Needless to say, the game's music is pulled from past Final Fantasy games. Characters, including the likes of Lightning and Cloud, are also in the game, only they're shown in cute "chibi" style form, resembling the avatars from the mobile Kingdom Hearts game.

There seems to be somewhat of a story to the game. Jump says that the classic Final Fantasy characters are fighting to return light to the crystal.

Theatrhythm Final Fantasy is currently without a final release date.[/p]http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/07/06/final_fantasy_rhythm/
Note that the picture IS NOT Theatrhythm.





			
				shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i believe this is still a test title to see how everything goes. they are still gonna make the main titles later on if this method of theirs works


EDIT:
If they wanted to test how well a FF title goes on the 3DS, they wouldn't be making a rhythm game.


----------



## Nujui (Jul 6, 2011)

It looks like it could be fun from the pictures.


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Jul 6, 2011)

This game will be a huge fail.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 6, 2011)

For fuck sake...why not just cut to the chase and pinch one off on the Warrior of Light's face while you're at it, Square Enix? 

Seriously, I can understand trying new things, but some things have never been tried for a reason: because they're blatantly stupid ideas. What I want to know is who this is aimed at. Who asked for this? I sure as hell didn't and I've been with the series since the beginning, through the good times and the bad. But this...this is just the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Nollog (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like more bullpoopie from third parties unwilling to give ninteno's consoles a serious shot.


----------



## Goli (Jul 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Square Enix has a new Final Fantasy game on the way for 3DS, but it's not quite the RPG we're used to. The new game is titled Theatrhythm Final Fantasy. Yes, this is the Final Fantasy themed rhythm game we've all been waiting for.
> 
> Revealed in this week's Jump, Theatrhythm Final Fantasy is a "Theater Rhythm Action" game. The game has field scenes set in dungeons and towns, and battle scenes that resemble the side-view battles of older Final Fantasy games. However, everything is played like a rhythm game, where you tap the screen in accordance with prompts.
> 
> ...


I'll add that to the first post now, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I would have back when I posted this... but it was before the news spread out to, well, pretty much every gaming website out there.


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 6, 2011)

always liked the FF series  of games and this might make me buy the 3ds  still having debate whether if i should buy  3ds  or the psp vita  , not sure.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, time to burn my 3DS.

WTF Square-Enix, what are you doing? People don't want this, they want either remakes or decent games akin to the ones you're releasing on the PSP... SE just wants to screw the 3DS over, huh?


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 6, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Well, time to burn my 3DS.
> 
> WTF Square-Enix, what are you doing? People don't want this, they want either remakes or decent games akin to the ones you're releasing on the PSP... SE just wants to screw the 3DS over, huh?



odd I thought chocobo racing, Kingdom hearts 3D, and heroes of ruin would have surely fit that bill

besides who has said anything about those titles being only on the PSP a dying handheld? For all we know a dissidia title could pop up on the 3DS.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 6, 2011)

sony gets dissidia final fantasy and nintendo gets Theatrhythm Final Fantasy........that doesnt seem fair.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 6, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chocobo Racing = Kind of dead. They haven't talked about it at all yet.

Crystal Chronicles = Again? Seriously? They're really stretching that series out like they do with everything else.

Heroes of Ruin = Social RPG? That's not gonna work where I live.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 6, 2011)

When I saw "New Final Fantasy" and "3DS" I was hoping for an VI remake, but they announce a music game like Taiko or DDR. I'm not too sure on the title yet, but I _might_ try it.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 6, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CR - screen shots are around

CC - probably but I edited that out of my post cause well.. its not announced.

HoR - yes well that doesn't really matter with all the other places it would work. will probably be great for college campuses!


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 6, 2011)

Where the hell is Tactics Advance 3!?

Although this doesn't look so bad, I dig the visual style but I want to look at some gameplay before saying anything in favor/against this game.
Hopefully this is one of those test games that developers make (like Kid Icarus Uprising by Project Sora) to see how strong the console is and release later titles with better quality.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 6, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> CR - screen shots are around
> 
> CC - probably but I edited that out of my post cause well.. its not announced.
> 
> HoR - yes well that doesn't really matter.


CR = Those screenshots are pretty old, aren't they?

HoR = It actually does matter. Lots of people live in smaller cities where they won't be able to get those crucial StreetPasses. Not everyone lives in Tokyo.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 6, 2011)

You make going back and editing hard. It is the case of monster hunter with HoR, it may suck where you are cause getting people together is hard. However in a highschool/college environment along with large cities is where the game with flourish rather well if enough people care about it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of the characters in the Scans look a bit derpy.

I personally would have rather prefered FF3 DS styled characters, but it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh well, I give up.

I'm still not looking forward to this game.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 6, 2011)

Square Enix needs a huge Bright Slap on the face.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 6, 2011)

Wait...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
What?


----------



## oxenh (Jul 6, 2011)

i just wait for more info to surface about this game...
also i am a bit dissapointed with square enix and their no love for the 3ds


----------



## Celice (Jul 6, 2011)

The 3DS is about four and some months old.  Talk about impatient fans.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 6, 2011)

good work square enix i'm looking forward to the game, i'll even pay 250 dollars for it and forget about the vita!
next step: release a franctic foto game and it will be an instant buy for me


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 6, 2011)

well there goes my hopes of a VII remake.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my God, it's not Final Fantasy IV!

This is a miracle!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd have to agree that we need more information about this before we can truly say yay or ney. I just hope it isn't designed where all you do is follow the rhythm from start to end of battles, and your accuracy determines how well the group does. Now, what I wouldn't mind is if it took on a form of how Paper Mario did battles.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2011)

Not too interested in the game.

Looks like it'll be okay, though. I'll probably get it.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 6, 2011)

And the 3DS line up continues to spiral into shit...

Unless SE prove me wrong and pull off an Elite Beat Agents...


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 6, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> And the 3DS line up continues to spiral into shit...
> 
> Unless SE prove me wrong and pull off an Elite Beat Agents...


Really? I thought that Paper Mario, Resident Evil, Kid Icarus, Super Mario 3D, Luigi's Mansion 2, and Animal Crossing looked pretty good.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 7, 2011)

I love how some of you think this is going to be something more than a rhythm game with Final Fantasy characters.

I can assure you it won't be. The name, the screenshots, the information.

It's a rhythm game with FF characters. Hell, even the field is traveled through like you play a rhythm game.


----------



## Goli (Jul 7, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I love how some of you think this is going to be something more than a rhythm game with Final Fantasy characters.
> 
> I can assure you it won't be. The name, the screenshots, the information.
> 
> It's a rhythm game with FF characters. Hell, even the field is traveled through like you play a rhythm game.


Let's think of other rhythm RPG games...
I KNOW! Patapon!
You travel _PATA PATA PATA PON_, battle _PON PON PATA PON_ and do everything by tapping buttons to the rhythm.
It has the depth of the average RPG, and it's _fun_.
I'm sure Theatrhythm will be the same if not better.
Also, good job on judging a game based on the scarce information there's availiable.


----------



## syko5150 (Jul 7, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this final fantasy rhythm game is anywhere near as fun as Patapon, then it's a must buy for me. I've put in well over 1000 hours to all 3 Patapon games combined.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 7, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I do love rhythm games and RPGs...


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 7, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> And the 3DS line up continues to spiral into shit...


no... 


How are some judging it bad before it even out yet?

Yes, I'm kinda disappointed, only because it not a regular FF ,but that doesn't mean the game will be bad.

Tho I'm confused on why they didn't just make this a regular rpg.


----------



## janouis (Jul 7, 2011)

Rumor this game is to be developed by Jupiter(the guys behind TWEWY)looking forward to this game if this is true


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 7, 2011)

no thanks this will be worse than CC keep your shitty spinoffs SE and call me when your doing a decent game like KH3


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> no thanks this will be worse than CC keep your shitty spinoffs SE and call me when your doing a decent game like KH3



I want a crystal ball too!
What would be funny is if this was actually good, and KH3 turned out bad.


----------



## Windaga (Jul 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> no thanks this will be worse than CC keep your shitty *spinoffs* SE and call me when your doing a decent game like *KH3*



What.

I love Jupiter's releases. If it's true, it's something I'll keep a close eye on.


----------



## oxenh (Jul 7, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> I love Jupiter's releases. If it's true, it's something I'll keep a close eye on.



jupiter? if this is true, this game hardly can fail XD


----------



## Goli (Jul 7, 2011)

oxenh said:
			
		

> Windaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spectrobes says hi.


----------



## prowler (Jul 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> WTF Square-Enix, what are you doing? People don't want this, *they want either remakes* or decent games akin to the ones you're releasing on the PSP... SE just wants to screw the 3DS over, huh?We want remakes? Not really.
> I'm tired of all the remakes Square Enix pushes out. I'd rather have new games.
> 
> 
> ...


That game was so shit.
I remember buying it on launch and trading it in the next day. D;


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And for what reason?!?!?!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's more like that the 3DS is the wrong audience for Dissidia. Look at the general market for the 3DS, now look at Dissidia. They don't exactly match, and developers don't like being risky. They like to develop where they know the game will sell.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't they say the 3ds was also meant to go closer to the "hardcore" market or whatever market Dissidia is in?

We already getting a tales game and kingdom hearts 3d. We got resident evils and MGS. Is that not the same market? What is it market for?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> decent game like KH3QUOTE(prowler_ @ Jul 7 2011, 06:18 PM) HAHA.
> 
> ... HA


you find something funny about KH BOY?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

There were Tales games on the DS, and two KH games (although they both kind of sucked really). They are cartoony and broad enough (generally), that you don't have to worry about appealing to one demographic or the other. The 3DS will just never be a handheld for the likes of Dissidia, especially if SE refuses to move from all the kiddy looking graphics they so like to use for anything Nintendo related.

RE is literally on everything anymore, and MGS appeals to a little bit of everybody.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 7, 2011)

As soon as Devs see RE:Revelations disappear from the shelves, they're gonna at least consider more "hardcore" games.

Though I'm not counting on Dissidia, I'd like it to have new IPs.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 7, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> oxenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man that game was crap.  Worst part is, I'm a big self-pirate and I don't even want to self-pirate that game


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i liked spectrobes 2 but hated the 1st


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just don't see them releasing Dissidia for 3DS. Nintendo can say what it wants about being more 'hardcore' but it's still marketing the 3DS to the 'casuals' and DS owners through it's advertisements and promotional campaigns. 

IMO, Vita would be far MORE suitable for a Dissidia 'threequal'. And I'm sure SE is saving it's big guns (proper FF games and what not) for the Vita. ALTHOUGH I am a little suprised to see Dream.Drop.Distance. on 3DS but who knows, that might just be another KHays: Great game, almost pointless story barring a few cutscenes.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks like fucking garbage to me.


----------



## Apex (Jul 8, 2011)

Meh, although the art style looks nice.


----------



## WingedElf (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks nice =O

Makes me wonder if they'll release Chocobo Racing soon.


----------



## xile6 (Jul 9, 2011)

Man what the hell nintendo.. There messing up already. They should of just ported ff7. There not off to a good start here.


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 9, 2011)

nvm i  read this wrong. wdf a  music game??  seriously ?? what  are we in the year 2000?. we are in the year 2011 and  we  get this crap?? wow 3ds games are really shit.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 10, 2011)

xile6 said:
			
		

> Man what the hell nintendo.. There messing up already. They should of just ported ff7. There not off to a good start here.
> -Not Nintendo
> 
> -People are tried of ports. (I believe.)
> ...


-There are some good games.

-Game not out yet. 

-What wrong with music games?

Don't ask why I structured it that way.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 10, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> nvm i  read this wrong. wdf a  music game??  seriously ?? what  are we in the year 2000?. we are in the year 2011 and  we  get this crap?? wow 3ds games are really shit.








Music games are one of the best genres out there, if the game is done right like Maestro! Jump in Music, Taiko no Tatsujin DS, or Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan.

Note: I'll take the image down if it's the kind of image a mod would edit out of a message.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 10, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> nvm i  read this wrong. wdf a  music game??  seriously ?? what  are we in the year 2000?. we are in the year 2011 and  we  get this crap?? wow 3ds games are really shit.


Totally man, cause Elite Beat Agents, Daigasso Band Brothers, and the fuck-ton of music games for PS3/360 are total shit.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 10, 2011)

While I am not a fan of those music games that have nothing but you keeping rhythm to music being played with nice animations in the background, I don't believe this game will be like that. It will at least add elements that make up a JRPG, inside and out of battles imo.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 10, 2011)

Is this something like DJ Max on PSP? just asking


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2011)

Doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Goli (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.square-enix.co.jp/t_ff/
Official site.
Developer is indieszero, many may know them from Electroplankton.
http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/07/1...hythm_prologue/
So yeah all those Jupiter rumors were fake.
Bye all the people who had hopes of this being a "good" game because of them, hello more haters and those few who have played Patapon and know this'll work!
EDIT:
More information:
http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/07/1...thm_ff_details/


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You'll be able to select a title, from Final Fantasy I through Final Fantasy XIII. Each title has three stages: "field," "battle" and "event." Each of these stages has different different gameplay systems. You can also select difficulty, making the game suitable for beginners and rhythm masters alike[...]The game is played as a party of four characters. The main characters from the past FF games will appear in deformed style, and you'll get to form a party of four from the cast. Square Enix has not provided a list of characters, but you can already see a few in the screens and at the official site[...]the game has character growth and collection aspects. When you clear a stage, your character will level up[...]On the music front, the game will have major songs from the numbered FF games. Specific songs mentioned by Square Enix include Clash on the Big Bridge (Final Fantasy V), One Winged Angel (Final Fantasy VII), At Zanarkand (Final Fantasy X) and The Sunleth Waterscape (Final Fantasy XIII)[...]


[youtube]http://youtu.be/caDZ_lIyQLQ[/youtube]
Yes, yes, yesssss!!!!
EDIT 2: Screens and stuffs












Thank you based god Square Enix lord of our handhelds ;O;.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 11, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan! 1 and 2, Rhythm Heaven, and Taiko no Tatsujin, those games suck


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jul 11, 2011)

This game looks like an utter piece of garbage. Is Square-Enix retarded? Bring back the real Final Fantasy we all know and love instead of that worthless musical piece of ****.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 13, 2011)

Tbh it doesn't sound that bad. Sounds pretty good actually. (no pun intended) 
You know since this is a game about music. 


It look like a way to be fun and get some people into FF.


----------

